# Beehives and Prostate Cancer



## sqkcrk

Mice won't pay for it.


----------



## Honeypeach

But that explains why we need mouse guards.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Caffeic acid phenethyl ester may also be useful in suppressing harmful reactions to radiation treatment for cases of lung cancer in humans - _no mention of mice here_.



> This study suggests that CAPE decreases the cascade of inflammatory responses induced by thoracic irradiation without causing toxicity in normal lung tissue. This provides a rationale for combining CAPE and thoracic radiotherapy for lung cancer treatment in further clinical studies.
> ​http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2407/5/158/


But regardless of its benefits, CAPE can be obtained in a variety of ways, including directly from plants.


> Caffeic acid can be found in the freshwater fern _Salvinia molesta[SUP][3][/SUP] _or in the mushroom_ Phellinus linteus.[SUP][4]
> [/SUP]_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffeic_acid


It seems unlikely that extracting CAPE from propolis will be more economical than getting it from the ferns or mushrooms mentioned in the link.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

At one time, a professor at Wake Forest University was conducting a study on the effects of using propolis in cancer treatment. I have not heard the outcome of the study but initially it looked promising. 
Susan


----------



## dphillipm

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> At one time, a professor at Wake Forest University was conducting a study on the effects of using propolis in cancer treatment. I have not heard the outcome of the study but initially it looked promising.
> Susan


These mice are living off of the backs of tax payers.


----------



## Fl_Beak

if we stop paying taxes will it reduce the mouse population?


----------



## Beregondo

Hard to say.
But if we _all_ stop paying taxes it will surely reduce the _rat _population.


----------



## beeman2009

Maybe, but I bet it will increase the number of " jail BIRDS "


----------



## Crsswift70

Beregondo said:


> Hard to say.
> But if we _all_ stop paying taxes it will surely reduce the _rat _population.


 Got to give that one a thumbs up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Lets get back on topic, please.
Susan


----------



## VolunteerK9

I understand its propolis placed in some pure grain alcohol but how much of each and whats the dosage?


----------



## A10fuelfxr

Whew. For a minute there thought someone was suggesting sting therapy on the prostate......ouch. LOL


----------

